# Best sand substrate?



## segrayson (Feb 6, 2011)

I am getting ready to set up a 40 gallon breeder and I am looking for appropriate substrate (sand) for some false julii cories. I have read about pool filter sand, play sand, and the sand for plants (ecocomplete and flourite). From what I understand, the sands made for plants are too rough for cories, play sand compacts too much, and some people argue against the safety of PFS. I saw a new substrate Soft Belly Soil (SBS) offered from aquaticplants.com and I was wondering if anyone has had any experience with it. I want to make sure that I get the right substrate to protect the bellies and barbels on these little guys. What are your experiences? I would prefer to get something that is less expensive, but would be willing to spend a little more to get this right. Thanks for any and all input!

Sarah


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I have play sand and have not had any issues with it thus far.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I use pfs no problems with it on cories and i have a 100 of them.


----------



## segrayson (Feb 6, 2011)

Is there anything I should mix with the sand to help out plants?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

put a layer of peatmoss under the sand.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

susankat said:


> put a layer of peatmoss under the sand.


+1.

helps keep hardness (kh and gh) in line.

don't use peat moss with feerts added for potting soil. Just the 1 foot x1 foot x 3foot cubes of canadian sphagum peat moss from the building supply places. costs about $10 or so and you can use the left over in the yard or give to other aquariumists. *old dude


my .02


----------



## segrayson (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank you both so much! What kind of lighting am I shooting for in order to grow 'intermediate' type plants? I have the option of 2x 39W (78 total) or 4x 39W (156 total). I figure if I needed something in between, I could get the 4x and only use 2 or 3 bulbs depending on what I wanted to grow at the time. Any opinions?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

segrayson said:


> Thank you both so much! What kind of lighting am I shooting for in order to grow 'intermediate' type plants? I have the option of 2x 39W (78 total) or 4x 39W (156 total). I figure if I needed something in between, I could get the 4x and only use 2 or 3 bulbs depending on what I wanted to grow at the time. Any opinions?


With a 29g tank I would try for 60w of 6500K flourescent.

What would be 3 19 watt GE 6500k spiral incadescent replacement bulbs.

I would put 1/4 sq egg crate on top of the tank then round spot reflectors with the bulbs in them on top of that (make sure the bulbs do not touch the plastic). then setup some way of hiding them if it is in the living room. Hood or whatever.

I think you will find that will make the tank look amazing and the plants will thrive.

my .02


----------



## segrayson (Feb 6, 2011)

I have found the bulbs I need! Beaslbob, are you talking about the clamp light reflectors that would be used, for instance, for lighting/warming chicks?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

segrayson said:


> I have found the bulbs I need! Beaslbob, are you talking about the clamp light reflectors that would be used, for instance, for lighting/warming chicks?


I guess. never used them for that.

they are not the heat lamps

just the clip on reflectors


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

They are just round shop lights to be truthful about it and pretty cheap. You can find them anywhere that sells shop lights.


----------

